

Steve Burke Interview With Alexis Ohanian - JacobAldridge
http://909steve.com/post/3

======
JacobAldridge
I really want to explore the intuition v logic discussion, since I see it a
lot in business owners, particularly those that truly are successful
entrepreneurs (short take: intuition is incredibly valuable, learn to listen
to it, but it can be wrong and does need to be either trained or developed
over time).

But really, I just came here to note that this is the second sign I've had in
the past fortnight that the Audrey Hepburn movement is still strong. Glad I'm
not the only one.

~~~
kn0thing
Indeed, Audrey fulfills the requirements for both intuition and logic.

